# Headlight solutions for MK7 2015 Golf TDI



## RandyJDC (Jul 11, 2015)

I recently purchased a 2015 Golf TDI without the xenon lighting package (wanted the lighting package add on sooo badly but they literally had one model with it and it was way out of my price range). I am aware that there are websites that sell headlight housing units that look similar to the MK7 xenon headlight ones, but $600 seems a little steep at this point in time. I know HID headlights in an OEM halogen housing is an evil thing to do, so am I pretty much only limited to purchasing a set of these OEM xenon MK7 replicas from online?? Any solutions or input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

RandyJDC said:


> I know HID headlights in an OEM halogen housing is an evil thing to do, so am I pretty much only limited to purchasing a set of these OEM xenon MK7 replicas from online??


I have the OEM HIDs on my Golf so I'm not familiar with the 'replicas' that you are talking about. Are they just halogen lights that are designed to look like the OEM HIDs? Or are they actually HID headlights that take D2S, etc. HID bulbs? If they are the former you're still going to be putting an HID "kit" in a halogen housing.


----------



## RandyJDC (Jul 11, 2015)

Hey there, thanks for the reply. These are legitimate replicas that look identical to the 2015 lighting package headlights. I believe the main projector can handle halogen or xenon, as most aftermarket headlights can do both, but I would assume most people who purchase these are going to stick a pair of HID bulbs in there. Here is the link to the shop that sells them.
https://deutscheautoparts.com/make-model-year/volkswagen/golf/mk7-2015-present/hvwg7hl-s.html


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Ah - Helix - thanks - that helps. I don't see them listed on the Helix site - so looked at the site you linked and their video.



RandyJDC said:


> These are legitimate replicas that look identical to the 2015 lighting package headlights.


I'm not sure what you mean by "legitimate" but I think the key work is "look" - but I think the looks are really only when the lights are off.



> Low Beam - H7 Bulb (not included)
> High Beam - H7 Bulb (included)


The Lighting Package lights use a single lamp for both the high and low beams - a D3S HID bulb. The Helix lights use an H7 halogen bulb for the low beam and a second pair of H7 halogen bulbs for the high beam - separate high and low beam lamps. The similarity seems to just be the LED DRLs - and the Helix has two pairs around both lamps while the Lighting Package just has one around the single lamp. In the video they even say that you have to move the halogen bulb from your stock headlight to the new one.



> Bi Xenon Optional


I assume that this just means that you could put two H7 HID "kits" in - but I think it is misleading to call that "bi-xenon". You can throw an HID "kit" in any halogen headlight - but it's just another halogen headlight with an HID "kit". If you haven't already - read Thinking of converting to HID? before you go down the path of putting HID "kits" in halogen headlights.

So I have to ask why you want to change the headlights on your car? While I'm now driving a car with HID headlights I'm not a particular fan of HIDs (waiting to see what I think about LEDs!). The steerable HIDs in the Lighting Package is pretty cool and they also auto-level - but you won't get either of those features with those Helix headlights.


----------



## RandyJDC (Jul 11, 2015)

I've had HID lighting systems (manufacturer) in my Mazdaspeed 3 and my MINI Cooper S. Both systems helped me see significantly better at night time, as my vision (even with glasses) is pretty crummy. The adaptive front lighting system can be helpful on winding country roads, which I deal with on a nightly basis out here. Plus there is the aesthetic aspect of these lights as well. I think they look pretty neat. I've installed HID kits in aftermarked housings (w/ and w/o projector lenses) and have gotten decent results. My brother just had two xenon kits installed in his 2013 BMW 329i (w/o projector lenses) and it looks pretty legit. The only think I will not do is install a pair of HIDs in my current Golf headlight housings. If there is no projector lens I won't do it. Blinds the hell out of oncoming traffic and makes a horrid beam pattern.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

RandyJDC said:


> I recently purchased a 2015 Golf TDI without the xenon lighting package (wanted the lighting package add on sooo badly but they literally had one model with it and it was way out of my price range). I am aware that there are websites that sell headlight housing units that look similar to the MK7 xenon headlight ones, but $600 seems a little steep at this point in time. I know HID headlights in an OEM halogen housing is an evil thing to do, so am I pretty much only limited to purchasing a set of these OEM xenon MK7 replicas from online?? Any solutions or input would be greatly appreciated.


We agree that you should never install a regular HID bulb in a reflector housing, we designed a plug & play (no wire cutting with our kit) HID kit for your reflector housing, many users who did not have the lighting package has went with our HID H7RC Kit:
http://deautokey.com/product/mk7-gt...kit-full-set-including-adapters-and-resistors

deAutoLED has a conscience and would never sell anything that doesn't look great in your car or that blinds someone else on the road.

With this kit:
You will get a plug & play HID kit that works perfectly with your car.
Visibility the same and maybe even better than the lighting package - this is a huge difference, when you switch from halogen to an HID, it is literally like night and day. It creates a safe and enjoyable drive.


Photos of our H7RC vs lighting package - if you can tell the difference we'd be impressed:










side by side:










Let us know if you have any questions.

Thank you


----------

